# Homemade Alaskan Mill



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

I was up late last night and lost myself to woodworking videos on YouTube. I ended up watching this one nearly start to end. Pretty amazing.






-Joel


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

The last part looks dangerous to me. Straddling the log...lose your balance...oops!


----------

